# Where to buy caps?



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Re-capping some old schoolage. Digikey has one cap but cannot find an exact replacement for the second. Need 32ea.

3300uf, 55v, 1" x 1" with .394" lead spacing, snap in, hi temp.

Need this cap but 55v, minimum. OEM are 55V but I see that is not common. I am assuming going to a higher voltage is OK? 63V seems to be common.

Digi-Key - P6596-ND (Manufacturer - ECO-S1VA332BA)

Tighter tolerence or 'higher end' caps are OK too.

These are close but only 16 in stock. November is the ETA on 16 more. Ouch!


http://search.digikey.com/scripts/DkSearch/dksus.dll?Detail&name=338-1498-ND


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

Digikey or mouser are your best best. usually have alot of the premium ones also like Muse and SilMic2's also.


----------



## dodgerblue (Jul 14, 2005)

How much space do you actually have aval ? I dont believe you will find any 63v snap ins with close to 3300 uf with a 25mm by 25mm case size. Yes you will have to go with the 63v rated caps to be safe .What amplifier are you working on ? Here are a couple that may work for you .

EKMH630VNN272MR25T United Chemi-Con Aluminum Electrolytic Capacitors - Snap In

CORNELL DUBILIER|SLP332M063E3P3|CAPACITOR ALUM ELEC 3300UF, 63V | Newark.com


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

I'll break out the caliper and measure again. There is no extra diameter room. Perhaps a small amount of height. The one from Newark above may work.


----------



## xxx_busa (May 4, 2009)

check Micheal Percy dot com, may have finegold or golds Nichicon from what I remember, The Panisonic FM are very good caps too.


----------

